# Best Places To Buy In Western Region



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All -- we are looking at the Outback 250rs. Please let me know if you have places you recommend we should purchase from in the Western region (WA, OR, CA, ID, NV). We are willing to travel for the right deal -- MI, OH, etc. are too far right now. Thanks.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

jdenike said:


> Hi All -- we are looking at the Outback 250rs. Please let me know if you have places you recommend we should purchase from in the Western region (WA, OR, CA, ID, NV). We are willing to travel for the right deal -- MI, OH, etc. are too far right now. Thanks.


You probably won't be able to beat a deal Marcy at Lakeshore RV (lakeshorerv.com) can put together for you in the Midwest and thats including their ship costs to you.

If you must buy directly from somewhere on the West Coast, I can refer MIKE THOMPSON RV in Fountain Valley, CA. Thats where we bought our OB in 8/2004.

That's all I have for you on this.

Btw, check out this OB forum thread regarding Marcy and Lakeshore Rv:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33161&view=&hl=lakeshore RV&fromsearch=1


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

X2 for me, call Marcy, Oregoncamper went there as well and saved a ton.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

I had a great experience with Tarpley's in Durango, CO. Not only was their deal worth me driving over 900 miles each way to pick it up, (in January no less). They were also great people to work with.

Not sure where you are starting from, so southern Colorado may be too far for you. It is beautiful country to drive through.

I happened to hit good weather for January. Roads and sky were clear for my trip. It had just snowed, there was over a foot on top of my OB, so I had to take their word there was a AC unit on the roof. It was pretty cold for a California boy spending my first night in the rig just south of there. Thankfully I had electrical hook-up and a full load of propane. I tested the heater well that night. Only bummer was all the plumbing was winterized so I had to walk to the "facilities".

Anyway, they are worth looking at. You can check their inventory on rvtrader.com


----------

